# 1994 Alfa Romeo 155 sedan - Sinfoni niceness - AUSTRALIA



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

It's been nearly exactly 12 months in the making, but I've finally completed the stereo installation in my 1994 155 2.0 8v TS. It will be my competition system for 2011 in Australia, though I'll probably mix up the season by using my Alfa Romeo GT as well on the odd occasion (which came 2nd in the Nationals, 2010).

The system design:

-source:
*Alpine F1 Status CDA-7990R headunit + 47,000uF Mundorf stiffening capacitor
*2x Alpine DHA-S680E DVD/CD changers + KCA-410C adaptor: not for DVDs, but for the high quality transport and digital outputs
-processor:
*Alpine F1 Status PXA-H900 digital processor: time correction, EQ, active crossovers
-front speakers:
*Sinfoni S-series 3-way: S25T 1" soft dome tweeters + S100M 4" cone midranges + S165W 6.5" woofers
-sub:
*Morel Ultimo12-2 12" 2ohm in 1.75cuft sealed enclosure
-amplifiers:
*2x Sinfoni 50.2spx 2-channel: utilising 1 channel each to run one tweeter each
*Sinfoni Prestigio class A: running midranges
*Sinfoni 150.2x 2-channel: running woofers
*Sinfoni 100.2spx bridged 2-channel: running sub
-electrics:
*Optima Yellow Top deep cycle battery
*Stinger HPM wiring and terminals
*2x Audison BSF13 1.3F stiffening capacitors
*Sinfoni PowerBlock: voltage regulator set to supply constant 13.2V to components
-sound deadener:
*Dynamat Xtreme

Boot build:


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

Underbonnet electrics and headunit with its own stiffening capacitor, and Parrot BT unit:





































Front speakers; there were no factory door speakers, so this was done from scratch, modifying the door trims, and building spacers and pods:


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

Midranges and tweeters fitted behind factory grills atop the dash:


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

Completed front speakers with and without grills:



















I have full galleries showing details of the installation, from beginning to end:
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums

With some tuning today, this is sounding very, very nice. The stage is open, high, and no rainbow effect (I tried kickpanel enclosures, but abandoned them for cosmetic reasons, but may revisit in the future, with a new design). It's currently tuned for driver-seat listening; but I will retune for a compromise to suit 2-seat listening, catering for the competition class I will enter.

I can really praise this Sinfoni gear. Amazing build quality, finish, and performance. Very pleased with my choice.

Some details of the car:
*2.0L 8 valve Twin Spark, 5spd manual, Grigio Metallic Grey
*H&R front coilovers, rear H&R springs and shocks
*17" Enkei GTC01 wheels + Bridgestone 205/40 tyres
*custom stainless exhaust with Remus back muffler





































Thanks for looking, and comments welcome.


----------



## jace314 (Jan 30, 2010)

Very NICE! Nice and clean install. I have never heard those amps in person.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Excellent Sinfono goodness


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

great factory integration... well done sir


----------



## ellocojorge (Sep 30, 2009)

wozers! those are gorgeous amps


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL build, love the way you mounted the amps.


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

DAT said:


> Excellent Sinfono goodness


Yeah, I'm in love with Sinfoni now. Cheers. 



mattyjman said:


> great factory integration... well done sir


Thanks! This car is my daily driver, so a stealth front-speaker installation was a priority. The only change in the future may be a centre channel, but I'll fashion a grill that make it look factory.



ellocojorge said:


> wozers! those are gorgeous amps


Yes! What started out as searching for more Audison amps, was stumbling upon a Sinfoni. Then more, and more! I ended up with far more than I first imagined.



chefhow said:


> BEAUTIFUL build, love the way you mounted the amps.


Thanks! I chose a 'simple and neat' appearance for this car (my other is more showy). This way, the elegance of the amplifiers becomes the main feature, to help show them off.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

This is a very sexy build in a nice car we don't get in the U.S. The trunk looks hot and I really like what you did with the doors. It's just the right blend of style with function.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Love 155! Amps looks very sweet too


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

It looks alright, I guess  Just kidding, well done my friend, looking forward to seeing and hearing this one


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

yes, well done indeed. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Outstanding fit and finish. This is very nice...now to see the ARGT! 

Amazing work. Well Done!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Excellent! I love that car.


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice clean install! Love your album. Its all in the details!


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow, that turned out fantastic!

We have very similar gear and I can only imagine yours sounding very nice.


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

SQ Stang said:


> Outstanding fit and finish. This is very nice...now to see the ARGT!
> 
> Amazing work. Well Done!



http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ine-f1-audison-vrx-dyn-esotar2-australia.html

This is Rich's GT or the "weekend car" as those who know him call it. I do love this car. I recently logged over 12 hours in the passenger seat and drivers seat, and loved every minute.

Bravo my friend.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow sir, love the car and love the install. Wow some Siinfoni love there. Prestigio, ever time I see that amp I just drool. Well every time I open up my storage bend I drool, I own 2 myself so i'm drooling quite a bit.

Door panels are very nice.

Great work sir


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

Mless5 said:


> Love 155! Amps looks very sweet too





jimp said:


> yes, well done indeed. Hope you enjoy!





SQ Stang said:


> Outstanding fit and finish. This is very nice...now to see the ARGT!
> 
> Amazing work. Well Done!





edouble101 said:


> Excellent! I love that car.


Wow, thanks guys. :beerchug:


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

dvsadvocate said:


> Nice clean install! Love your album. Its all in the details!


Ah, thanks for checking out the galleries. 



veleno said:


> Wow, that turned out fantastic!
> 
> We have very similar gear and I can only imagine yours sounding very nice.


Thank you. I have seen your speakers for sale. I cannot believe they have not sold - I guess Sinfoni speakers do not have a high profile. 

But I can vouch for them now. They are comparable to the Dyn Esotar2/Morel Piccolo setup in my other car. Whether it's the speakers or amp or what, the Sinfoni S100M midrange sounds superior to the E2 430 mids IMO! But yeah, different setups and cars I guess, so that could be why. Still, they are superb.

I have been tempted to buy your speakers but alas, no spare $$.



TEGBOY said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ine-f1-audison-vrx-dyn-esotar2-australia.html
> 
> This is Rich's GT or the "weekend car" as those who know him call it. I do love this car. I recently logged over 12 hours in the passenger seat and drivers seat, and loved every minute.


Cheers TEG. I've always valued your support. 



H-Audio Inc. said:


> Wow sir, love the car and love the install. Wow some Siinfoni love there. Prestigio, ever time I see that amp I just drool. Well every time I open up my storage bend I drool, I own 2 myself so i'm drooling quite a bit.


Thank you! Great to see even more Sinfoni fans here, and one with more drool than me! 

All this car needs is an Audible Physics XR3M centre speaker - can't wait for that!


----------



## tlow98 (Oct 8, 2009)

the front door speakers look great with the grills off! looks very euro


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

tlow98 said:


> the front door speakers look great with the grills off! looks very euro


Yeah, thanks. They look pretty cool.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

thats a great looking system build! i've only seen this car once and its a piece of crap driven by a high school student around me. would love to hear that in person


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

very good lookin. lots of thought went into this im sure


----------



## shiny_car (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks dales.

I had plenty of time to think over it cos it took me 9 months during my spare time.


----------

